# who gets to rate who first; driver or passenger?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm assuming the drivers gets to rate passengers first as we're the ones to "drop off" the customers, right?

Here's the thing; one older woman got 1 star from me because she asked me to "chase" the bus that she just missed! Then the bus got too far away and asked me to just stop! Then blamed me and said "had you followed my directions I wouldn't have missed that bus!". How was I supposed to know she caught a Lyft just to be dropped off a public transit BUS down the street from her!? She didn't assign the route to the bus stop but a convenience store in front of it/near it! Then as the bus she wanted to catch drove by she had asked me to chase the bus! That was a 1 star customer! 0 if there was such a rating! I rated her first so I'm hoping Lyft recognized that she was the problem FIRST and NOT me! I'm guessing she rated me badly as well as a form of "revenge rating" that's so common in this line of work!

Another "revenge rating" experiences I've had was when the opposite sex got offended that I didn't bother "chasing" the hooker (aka "her")! LOL! So she can cry foul of "sexual harassment"!? How do these hookers even get laid if it wasn't for guys persuading them to begin with!? Talk to me...


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

As far as the sex thing, never ever flirt with an uber rider. Just don’t go down that road. Being nice is plenty. 

Drivers rate first on uber an yes retaliation ratings happen occasionally. Sucks but true.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Who rates first on Lyft? One guy I think rated me down just because I think that he thinks I didn't like him because he's _____ . I went from a 4.8 rating to a 4.7, he was my sole customer that day since I was just taking a break. I didn't do anything to him, he actually got 5 stars. Funny how he looked at how I would rate him when he got off the car. I think he saw me give him 5 stars. I'm assuming this gave him the opportunity to two face me, by possibly giving me a bad rating, just because he already knew he got a 5 star from me! AKA two-faced, revenge rating! I'm over 1000 rides already and have gone up and down in ratings from 4.8 to 4.6, back and forth.


----------

